# Looking For female Ontario Canada



## madihicks4 (Jul 2, 2014)

I noticed their are a lot of americans in this forum but, is anyone here from Ontario? I would like a new female but don't want it from the pet-store. Any breeders out there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mischief (Jun 27, 2014)

I live in Ontario, Canada, as well.  A breeder I know and like is Atlantis Rattery located in Hamilton. But there is also a rat rescue in Ottawa, and there are some female rats available at the Toronto Humane Society if you want to opt for rescue.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

There are a lot of Canadians on The Rat Shack.

I, too, live in Toronto. LilSpaz has rats for adoption, or usually knows of some that need new homes. There are a lot of rats needing homes, from shelters or kijiji. I got my 6 rats from Atlantis...and while Ashley was nice and never had a problem dealing with her, I have come to question her breeding practices. Also, a lot of her rats seem to end up in rescue.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you in southern or northern ontario? I am in Northern Ontario and I run a small animal rescue.
I currently have 5 ratties at the rescue (3 females and 1 male). I also just purchased 4 babies from Atlantis Rattery in Hamilton, it's a long drive but she's offered to meet me half way which is awesome! The babies I purchased are going to be my personal ratties, and I also have a baby who was brought to me when he was only a few hours old that I'll be keeping once he's weaned (he's with a foster momma right now).

So you've got lots of options; you can adopt a baby from a shelter or rescue, or you can purchase one from a breeder. I've done both. I take in rats and adopt them out, and sometimes I fall in love and adopt them myself, but I've also gotten a rat from a breeder before, and just ordered a ready-made mischief as well 

Best of luck!


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.adoptapetrat.com/

There is a list of US and Canadian rescues and breeders here!


----------

